# AUSTRALIAN BOOTIE PATTER NS



## cherylanne (May 1, 2013)

The first l0 rows form the basic pattern. The first instructions are for fingering yarn, then I shall give same for DK. Size needles are UK 12, 10 or 9; US 1, 2 or 3, depending on what size you want - newborn, 3-6mos, or 9-12 mos. Child sized or adult bedsocks can be knitted in worsted yarns on larger needles using this same pattern. One ounce of baby wool makes two pairs of booties. 

Cast on 47 sts.
lst row: K l, inc into next st, k 20, inc, k l, inc, k20, inc, k 1
2nd and alt rows: K
3rd row: K l, inc, k 22, inc, k l, inc, k 22, inc, k l
5th row: K l, inc, k 24, inc, k l, inc, k 24, inc, k l
7th row: K l, inc, k 26, inc, k l, inc, k 26, inc, k l
9th row: K l, inc, k 28, inc, k l, inc, k 28, inc, k l
l0th row: K2 tog, k to last 2 sts, K 2 tog (63 sts)

Now work l0 rows in ss or moss st. depending on what look you hope to achieve.

Instep shaping: 
lst row: K 37, k 2 tog tbs, turn.
2nd row: Sl l, p 9, p 2 tog, turn
3rd row: Sl l, k 9, k 2 tog tbs, turn
4th row: Sl l, p 9, p 2 tog, turn
Rep the last 2 rows until 45 sts remain (l7 each side of instep shaping).
Next row: Sl l, k 9, k 2 tog tbs, k to end (44 sts)
Next row: P

Ribbon Holes:
K l, * m l, k 2 tog: rep from * till l st rem, k 1
Next row: P
Work 4 rows in k l, p l rib.

At this point, the leg section can be worked in ss, moss st or whatever pattern matches a baby jacket you might be making. You just have to adapt to the stitch count. Work about 2 inches. Sew together with a flat seam.

For a lacy instep, knit as follows:

lst row: K 37, k 2 tog tbs, turn
2nd and alt rows: Sl l, p 9, p 2 tog, turn
3rd row: Sl l, k l, m l, sl l, k l, psso, k 3, k 2 tog, m l, k l, k 2 tog tbs, turn
5th row: Sl l, k 2, m l, sl l, k l, psso, k l, k 2 tog, m l, k 2, k 2 tog tbs, turn
7th row: Sl l, k 3, m l, sl l, k 2 tog, psso, m l, k 3, k 2 tog tbs, turn
8th row as 2nd row
Rep from the 3rd to the 8th row inclusive, twice more (45 sts)
Next row: Sl l, k 9, k 2 tog tbs, turn
Next row: Sl l, p 9, p 2 tog, turn,
Next row: Sl l, k to end (43 sts)
Next row: P
Then make ribbon holes as above.

FOR DK YARN:

Cast on 4l sts, K l row.
2nd row: K l, m l, k l7, m l, k l, m l, k l7, m l, k l
K l row and all alternate rows
K l, m l, k l9, m l, k l, m l, k l9, m l, k l (49 sts)
K 6 rows
ss (or moss st) l0 rows
K 29, K 2 tog tbs, turn
Sl l, p 9, p 2 tog, turn and continue as given for fingering yarn until there are l0 sts left on each side of instep, finishing on a purl row
Sl l, knit to end,
P next row (3l sts)
K l, yfd, K 2 tog across row,
P next row
K l, p l for next four rows.
K l, inc, K 6, inc across next row, to accommodate leg
Continue in ss, moss st or whatever till leg measures 2".
Cast off.

Note: A simple crochet shell edging looks good on the DK booties.

Please let me know how this pattern works for you. Enjoy!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Many thanks Cherylanne! They are on my 'to do' list.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Do you have a photo of the booties?


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great .....thank you.....I have bookmarked your patterns.......love to see a photo


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

So you have a pic to go with the pattern? 

I'd like to try them but do better if I have seen the way it is supposed to look.

Thanks.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

This looks like a pattern copied from a magazine or knitting book. I don't think it is an original pattern.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

I would love to see a picture. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Many thanks!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Is it possible to post a picture?


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Maryannee said:


> I would love to see a picture. Thanks for the pattern.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I too would like to see a picture!!!! Will maybe give them a try!!!!, most of the people I see with little ones never have booties on, don't know if they don't like to hassel with putting them on or putting them back on when kicked off, but I guess socks stay on better


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

yep, need a photo.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

I would love to see a picture, also.
It looks like one my mother used to make booties for my newborns.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for posting....I saved yours.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

moonriver said:


> Great .....thank you.....I have bookmarked your patterns.......love to see a photo


Me too. The patterns seem easy. I am a 'visual' person and like to see if what I am doing is what I am supposed to be doing.


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Sound lovely.


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

me too!


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for pattern - would love to see photo of these booties


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I would like to see a photo, too.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Would love to see a picture.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

chickkie said:


> This looks like a pattern copied from a magazine or knitting book. I don't think it is an original pattern.


I have this book with this bootie pattern in it, and I ALWAYS us this pattern, as it is so easy and there is no picking up of stitches etc....great pattern.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I have this book with this bootie pattern in it, and I ALWAYS us this pattern, as it is so easy and there is no picking up of stitches etc....great pattern.


What book is it, please?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

siouxann said:


> What book is it, please?


I'll have to dig it out and then I'll let you know.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I'll have to dig it out and then I'll let you know.


Thanks! No rush


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Do you have a picture to go with it.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

love to see the photo too thanks


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Always good to be able to knit something without sewing up.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Picture would be nice.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

this pattern says you have to sew it up. It is just a flat bootie with an instep made with short rows and then you have to sew the finished product together to make the bootie - read the pattern.

not having to sew a bootie up has to be done circularly. If it is knit on two needles it will have to be sewn up - the only alternative to that is if you are doing the double knitting technique and that is not what this pattern does.

My bootie of choice is Christine's Stay On Bootie and it does stay on, but you do have to pick up stitches around the sole - no sewing up though
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christines-stay-on-baby-booties

I usually do these with a ribbed cuff that can be folded down or left long enough that they are knee stockings.


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

Please, oh please, photo! Really want to try this. Thanks so much for instructions.


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

Please, oh please, photo! Really want to try this. Thanks so much for instructions.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Anxiously awaiting photo.....


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

I too would like to see a photo please. These booties sound really interesting.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hope to see a picture.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Hope to see a picture.


I made one of these so everyone could see what it looks like. It's an interesting pattern. It was fun to see it take shape. When I make it again I think I'll do a ribbed cuff . I used a sport wt yarn on a size two needle and chose to do the seed stitch for the patterned sections. I also decided to do a picot bind off.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you so much!


----------

